# NZXT X63 RGB Topside Einbau unmöglich?



## Zodrox (13. April 2022)

Hallo Leute,

aufgrund einiger Verzweiflung beim Zusammenbau meines zweiten PCs hab ich hier ein paar Fragen an die Schwarmintelligenz.

Mein Setup ist im Moment (nur die wichtigsten Dinge):

*Gehäuse:*
Ein Sharkoon DG-7000 Gehäuse (ja ist schon ziemlich alt und auch ersetzbar)

*Mainboard:*
MSI B550-A Pro (im Zweifel auch ersetzbar)

*Kühlung:*
NZXT X63 *RGB* AiO Wasserkühlung

Mein Problem besteht nun darin, dass ich die Wasserkühlung und das Mainboard nicht gemeinsam verbaut bekomme. Der kleine passive VRM Kühlkörper blockiert mir den Einbau meiner AiO topseitig. "Gut, dachte ich, dann anderes Mainboard". Pustekuchen, die haben ja alle diese VRM Heatsinks.  Wenn ich meine AiO topseitig einbauen möchte, komme ich _immer_ mit diesem Kühlkörper in Konflikt. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es einfach nicht gewollt, die Kraken topseitig einzubauen?! Wenn ich Frontseitig einbaue hab ich (wegen der RGB) immer den Airflow hinten rein - vorn raus, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte.
Ich finde kleinere Gehäuse, Bilder mit topseitig eingebauten AiO - sind das alles Custom Wasserkühlungen? Oder was sind das für Mainboards? Oder ist die Kraken einfach zu dick? 

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nathenhale (13. April 2022)

Das legt weder am Mainboard noch an der AIO. Das liegt an dem Gehäuse. Wenn diese mehr platz zwischen Mainboard und oberen Lüftern hätte, wäre das kein Problem.


----------



## Zodrox (13. April 2022)

Ich hab aber echt viele Bilder gesehen, wo das topside eingebaut ist mit deutlich kleineren Gehäusen....? 
Hättest du einen Vorschlag, wo das passen könnte? Brauch ich da wirklich ein Gehäuse >55cm Höhe oder gibts da Alternativen?


----------



## Nathenhale (13. April 2022)

Zodrox schrieb:


> Ich hab aber echt viele Bilder gesehen, wo das topside eingebaut ist mit deutlich kleineren Gehäusen....?
> Hättest du einen Vorschlag, wo das passen könnte? Brauch ich da wirklich ein Gehäuse >55cm Höhe oder gibts da Alternativen?


Wie gesagt kommt nicht auf die Große des Gehäuses sondern den Abstand zwischen Mainboard und Lüfter Montage an.
In der Regel gibt es da von den Herstellern Informationen dazu.


----------



## Zodrox (13. April 2022)

Ja bei allen steht die Länge/Breite für die Radiatoren da, für die Dicke finde ich bei quasi keinem Gehäuse eine Angabe. Meine X63 hat halt 6cm Dicke (3cm Radiator + 3cm Fan). Das ist schon ne Menge.
Ich hatte das Enermax Marble im Auge. Aber das ist offenbar nicht groß genug, bei einem ATX Mainboard, weil das halt nur auf Anschlag rein passt und damit das gleiche Problem wie vorher besteht. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Nathenhale (13. April 2022)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Wenn es keine Informationen vom Hersteller gibt. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch Empfehlungen von der Community.
Hast du schonmal versucht auf Geizhals nach Gehäuse zu filtern und dann die erweiterten filter zu nutzen um nur passende Gehäuse angezeigt zu bekommen ?


----------



## Zodrox (13. April 2022)

Ja, da ist leider kein Filter für dicke der Radiatoren vorhanden.
Bei dem Marble Gehäuse zb ist angegeben, dass ein Radiator bis 280mm möglich ist.   Bei meinem vorhandenen Case steht ja auch da, dass ein 280mm Radiator drauf passt. Tut er auch, rein von den Schraubenpositionen. Das ist schön und gut, aber wenn die Lüfter dann nicht mehr drauf passen, weil es mit dem Mainboard crasht, nutzt mir das auch nix. Daher ja auch meine Verzweiflung, weil ich nicht verstehe, wer die mainboards so konzipiert, dass dann nix mehr ins Gehäuse passt....


----------



## claster17 (13. April 2022)

Nochmals, das Board trifft keine Schuld. Das Gehäuse sieht einfach nicht vor, dass da 280er Radiator + Lüfter hinpassen.
Beim anvisierten Enermax Marbleshell wird es auch nicht passen, weil auch da das Board zu hoch im Gehäuse sitzt. Das kann man schon anhand von Fotos der Rückseite erkennen und es steht explizit dabei, dass maximal ein 240er oben passt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. April 2022)

Der "Höhenabstand" zwischen Mainboard-Oberkante und Gehäusedecke ist vermutlich nicht offiziell standardisiert. Gerade bei älteren Gehäusen, die vielleicht noch nicht vor dem Hintergrund der explodierten Vielfalt von (AiO) Wasserkühlungen mit u.a. unterschiedlichen "Dicke"-Maßen von Radiatoren designt worden sind, kann es da ganz offensichtlich manchmal zu Problemen kommen. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber claster17 hat wohl recht, das Mainboard trifft da keine Schuld.


----------

